# Merry Christmas from Flo and Remy



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't posted here for quite a while but thought I'd drop by to wish you all a very Happy Christmas


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and your family and your beautiful poos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a lovely picture of Remy and Flo

Happy Xmas to you and yours Mandy

Love
Col and the gang 
xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great picture of the girls! Merry Christmas to your pack from mine. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely picture of Flo and Remy, always gorgeous.

Merry Christmas to you all Mandy.

 x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you Mandy and your gorgeous girls 

What a fantastic photo 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mandy to you and your girls. Both looking fab as usual and like true sisters! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a beautiful pair! That could be a Christmas card for sure!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really lovely photo, your girls are so good. Hoping we can go back to a nice real tree next year.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy Christmas Mandy, big licks for Flo and Remy from Izzy xxxxxxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all Mandy XXX


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> Merry Christmas Mandy to you and your girls. Both looking fab as usual and like true sisters! x


It's difficult to tell them apart now. Lovely to have so many Christmas wishes from you all. Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mandy, Flo and Remy, 

Love and xmas hugs JoJo & her Poos xxx


----------

